# Grundlagen Gummifisch



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
eig stelle ich zu 100% dem karpfen nach. 
da meine zeit mittlerweile aber sehr begrenzt ist, will ich mich in zukunft aber auch mit dem sektor raubfisch / spinnfischen mit gummifisch auseinander setzen.
Rolle, Rute, Schur steht. auch beim fluorvorfach bin ich fündig geworden. beim gummifisch gibt es ,klar, paar grundlagen, aber da werde ich testen müssen.
Fragen stellen sich aber bei mir, beim jighead,stahlvorfach und der sogenannte angsthaken.

1.Beim jighead soll es ein rundkopf sein von 10-28gramm. jedoch bei der hakengröße bin ich überfordert. gummis sollen anfangs von 8-ca14cm geficht werden. 

2.Stahlvorfach: welche längen, tragkraft material sollten anfangs bevorzugt werden (grundausstattung).

3.Für größere gufis (ab welcher größe) sollten ja angsthaken eingehangen werden. wenn stahl verwendet werden muss, sollte man da genau ablängen, damit der stahl direkt am gufi aufliegt oder sind kleine bogen nicht schlimm. welches material stärke und drillinggröße sollte da anfangs in der grundausstattung nicht fehlen?
vielen dank für eure hilfe


gruß
dennis


----------



## Meckel (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich werde mal versuchen, dir einen Überblick über die Jigs zu geben.
Also das Gewicht hängt natürlich vom Gewässer ab, also ob du Strömung hast und wie tief dein Gewässer ist.
An 8cm Jigs setze ich einen 2/0 Haken ein, ab 12cm 3/0 und den 14cm GuFi mit einem 4/0. Ein Angstdrilling ist bis zu einer Länge von 12cm meiner Meinung nach Geschmackssache und vom Beißverhalten abhängig.
Zu Stahl kann ich dir sagen, dass ich gute Erfahrung mit 7x7 Material gemacht habe. Die Länge variiert bei mir meistens zwischen 50-70cm.


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hallo,
danke für die hilfreiche antwort.
das mit dem gewicht hatte ich auch so verstanden. also sollte ich die gewichtpalette von 10-28gr in 2/0 3/0 4/0 je 5 stück auf jeden fall in meiner box habe als grundlage? 
Stahlvorfach: 7x7 hab ich auch jetzt schon paar mal aufgeschnappt. also mache ich mit fertigen vorfächern 7x7 in 50cm als grundlage nichts falsch. feintuning kommt sicherlich später, es geht sich erst mal um die ersten schritte.

vielen dank


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



dudausg schrieb:


> 1.Beim jighead soll es ein rundkopf sein von 10-28gramm. *jedoch bei der hakengröße bin ich überfordert. gummis sollen anfangs von 8-ca14cm geficht werden. *
> gruß
> dennis



Hier hast Du mal 'nen Überblick über gängige Hakengrößen zu den Längen der Köder. 

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/index.php?cat=c85_Hakengroe-en.html

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/index.php?cat=c391_Hakengroe-en-Mini.html

#h


----------



## Siever (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Moin
Also, Karpfenangeln ist geil, aber wenn du zeitlich stark eingegrenzt bist, wirst du die Vorzüge des Spinnfischens schnell zu schätzen wissen

1. Zu den Jigköpfen: Rundköpfe sind tendenziell erstmal immer eine gute Wahl. Du solltest darauf achten, dass du (vor allem als Anfänger) ein gutes Ködergefühl entwickelst. In der Regel solltest du also mit etwas schwereren Köpfen anfangen. Allerdings wird so die wichtige Absinkphase des Köders beschleunigt, was schnell zum Nachteil werden kann. Für mich gilt: so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig. Allerdings laufen einige Köder an zu leichten (oder zu schweren) Köpfen nicht richtig. Also ausprobieren ist Pflicht. 
Was die Größe angeht, so würde ich zusehen, dass der Haken im ersten Drittel des Köders austritt. Ein zu großer Jigkopf würde einen Köder nur unnötig versteifen und die Aktion beeinflussen. Die Fische können den Köder so deutlich leichter einsaugen.
Deine Auswahl ist schon mal nicht verkehrt

Zu 2: Am besten baust du dir deine Vorfächer selbst (die vorgebundenen aus dem Handel sind meist totaler Schrott). Das geht am besten an kalten Wintertagen auf der Couch... . Hierfür brauchst zu Quetschhülsen, eine Quetschhülsenzange, Einhänger und Tönnchenwirbel. Und natürlich das eigentliche Stahlvorfach. Beim Gummifischangeln mit den Ködergrößen bis 14cm nehme ich auch gerne das 7x7- Material. Es beeinträchtigt den Köderlauf nicht, allerdings ist es etwas teurer als z.B. 1x7. Die Tragkraft des Wirbels, des Einhängers und des Stahls sollten in etwas zusammenpassen, wobei bei den Einhängern (z.B. Duo-Locks) ganz gerne bei den Angaben gemogelt wird, weshalb ich lieber etwas vermeintlich größere nehme. 
Was die Länge angeht, so würde ich dir mindestens 60cm beim Spinnfischen empfehlen. Ein Hecht, der sich beispielsweise im Drill um das Vorfach wickelt, ist sonst schnell ab.

3. Ich benutze Angsthaken nur ab 15cm Ködergröße oder wenn es beispielsweise beim Zanderangeln einen Fehlbiss nach dem anderen gibt. Auch diese solltest du dir selber basteln. Hierfür reicht auch ein steiferes Material mit der selben Tragkraft wie das eigentliche Stahlvorfach. Ich baue meine Angsthakenvorfächer ganz gerne aus Resten von alten Stahlvorfächern, die an den Wirbeln beschädigt oder verkrüselt waren... .
Tragkräfte und Drillingsgrößen orientieren sich an den Zielfischen, den Ködern usw. . Meiner Meinung nach darf ein Drilling ruhig etwas größer ausfallen... .


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hallo,
@schlotterschätt
super info, danke. gibt wirklich einen guten überblick.

@siever
sehr sehr hilfreich, danke.

also ich fass mal für mich zusammen.
grundbaustein bei jigheads sollte sein
rundkopf 2/0 3/0 4/0 5/0 6/0 8/0 10/0 
- welche grammzahlen sollten es dann sein jeder größe?
- gibt es eine bestimmte marke die zu bevorzugen sind?
(beim karpfenangeln kann ich ganze aufsätze von haken erzählen, schon geil, wenn man wieder frischling ist)

zu 2.
-einhänger habe ich bereits gekauft!
- also sollte ich stahlvorfach in 7x7 und 1x7 kaufen zur grundausstattung. Welche hersteller, will halt kein müll kaufen. Und welche stärken sollten gekauft werden, 6 und 9 kg zb??
- quetschülsen und zange, worauf muss ich achten, gibt es auch hier bestimmte hersteller die gut sind?

zu 3.
kann ich den angsthaken mit fluor auch quetschen oder besser binden?

lg


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Stahlvorfächer gibt es taugliche von drennan, etwa pikewire od 7strand, oder das Multiflex von Cannelle oder Authentic Wire von IronClaw bzw Sänger z.B.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich frage mal andersrum:
Rute Rolle steht = welches WG hast Du Dir gegönnt?
Was für ein Gewässer beangelst Du denn? Stillwasser oder Strömung ?
Zielfisch?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Für die Ködergröße brauchst du maximal 4/0er Haken, alles größere kannst du dir sparen. In der Größe fische ich selbst nur maximal 3/0er selten 4/0. 
Es gibt allerdings auch unterschiede bei den Herstellern, manchmal ist ein 3/0er der einen Firma genauso groß wie der 4/0er der anderen.

Was für Gewässer befischst du denn? Danach richtet sich dann die Grammzahl. 

Für den Anfang würde ich dir zu VMC Haken raten, die kriegst du relativ günstig und die taugen! Teurer kannst du immer noch kaufen wenn du weißt ob es dir liegt oder nicht. 

Ich persönlich fische schon immer dieses Stahlvorfach in verschiedenen Stärken:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/drennan-tracer-wire-seven-7-strand-24lb-stahlvorfach--12328.html

Auf Hecht im Normalbereich langen dir 9 kg.

Hab leider keine Ahnung von welcher Marke meine Hülsenzange ist...

Du kannst Angsthaken mit Carbon genauso quetschen solange das Material dick genug ist und du vernünftige Hülsen ohne Kanten hast. Ich fische in der Regel 9 kg Carbon, das lässt sich ohne Probleme quetschen. 

Berkley Trilene, bisher mein Favorit, schön weich, gut und preislich in Ordnung!


----------



## Siever (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Gewässer du genau im Sinn hast, aber da du aus Erkelenz kommst, gehe ich mal stark vom Rhein oder der Maas aus. Für das Angeln in solchen großen Flüssen nehme ich in der Regel 14-28g-Köpfe. In Buhnenkesseln oder an Hafeneinfahrten eher leichter, im Hauptstrom natürlich schwer genug, um überhaupt zum Grund zu kommen. Da musst du dich rantasten. 
Die Hakengrößen über 4/0 wirst du meiner Meinung nach nicht brauchen! Kauf dir (als Orientierung) vielleicht von 1/0 2/0 3/0 4/0 jeweils welche in 10,14,18,22,28g. Damit kannst du erstmal ein gefühl entwickeln.
Da der Rhein oft mehr nimmt, als er gibt, solltest du Jigköpfe mit gutem PreisLeistungsverhältnis finden. Rechne mal mit 0,45€ pro Jigkopf. Dafür bekommst du beispielsweise welche von VMC (nachschärfen kann manchmal angebracht sein)...

Bei der Quetschhülsenzange solltest du darauf achten, dass sie 5 Druckpunkte hat (also nicht einfach ne Zange aus dem Baumarkt nehmen)

Solltest du Angsthaken aus Fluo bauen wollen, empfehle ich dir ganz klar das Knoten!


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Quetschhülsenzangen aus dem Baumarkt sind sehr gut, gibt es in der Elektroabteilung und heißen "Aderendhülsenzangen". Dort vom Hersteller Knipex, kosten allerdings auch ca. 20,-€. Sind aber von der Verarbeitungsqualität sehr gut, meist besser als von der Angelgeräteindustrie.

Den Rest kaufst du hier: http://raubfischspezialist.com/

Günstige Bleiköpfe, Bastelmateriel und auch noch eine sehr gute Beratung.

Bastelinfos von Tomi findest du hier: http://raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

@revilo62
habe mir eine daiwa lexa in 2,7 mit 40-80gr gekauft
eine rolle habe ich noch, die ich erst einmal testen wollte, bevor ich wieder im kaufrausch verfalle, penn sargus sg 4000.
ich werde zu beginn erst einmal meine vereinsgewässer befischen, alles kiesgruben. stark abfallende kanten mit sehr viel struktur und wenig kraut. zwei davon sind hechtgewässer und eins eher sehr zanderlastig.
sobald ich etwas gefühl bekommen hab, soll es weiter an der maas gehen.

vmc haken habe ich auch aufgeschnappt, da komm ich dann zurecht - 0/1 0/2 0/3 0/4 in den genannten größen, sehr gut...

dann mach ich mich mal auf der suche nach den hülsen und zange.

die trilene habe ich mir als fluo gakauft in 0,40 und 0,45mm je 50m rolle.


schur habe ich ich die whiplash in 0,16mm orange gewählt


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

@u-see fischer
hast du ein bild der zange oder link?

lg


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



dudausg schrieb:


> @u-see fischer
> hast du ein bild der zange oder link?
> 
> lg



Klicke auf die blauen Textpassagen, Links sind dahinter.


----------



## Siever (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

An den Kiesgruben, also an stehen Gewässern, brauchst du dir meiner Meinung nach vorerst keine schweren Köpfe (14g und mehr) kaufen. Versuche es mit 10 und 12g, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich finde, ohne die Rute zu kennen, rein von der Beschreibung ,sie ist für die Kiesgruben too much. Scheint ja ein richtiges Brett zu sein, eher für den Hecht und für höhere Ködergewichte im Strom.
Aus meinem Geühl heraus brauchst Du Jiggewichte unter 10 g und GuFis unter 10 cm nicht in Erwägung ziehen, da wird das Werfen keinen Spaß machen.
Schade, gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit wähle ich gern längere Absinkphasen und eine dezentere Köderführung und auch mal kleinere Köder, wenn die Barsche aktiv sind oder auch die Zander.
Es mag ja jeder anders drüber denken, aber ne 16er Whiplash wäre mir auch für die Ködergewichte zu wenig, aber die Erfahrung wirst Du schon noch machen.
Vielleicht noch eine Empfehlung für die Kiesgruben, Swimbaits.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hi,
ja die rute ist schon ziemlich hoch gewählt, da ich halt die maas im augen fassen werde. für zwei ruten ist mom nicht genur geld da, da ja alles geholt werden muss. spiele aber trotzdem mit dem gedanken mir noch eine kleine kombo zu holen mit geringeren wurfgewicht. 
also denkst du, sollte ich lieber noch eine zweite rute dazu nehmen fürn anfang?

bei den hülsen, wieviel mm sollten hier gewählt werden...

bei gufis nehme ich auch gerne ratschläge an.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Für den Anfang auf jeden Fall und für die Kiesgruben sowieso.
Empfehlungen findest Du hier im Board massenweise, gib einfach mal in die SuFu Zanderrute ein, ich wette, soviel Zeit wirst Du nicht mit dem Lesen verbringen wollen.
Ich selbst angle lieber kürzere Ruten und ich würde hier eine Rute im Bereich 7-28 g oder 15-50 gr ( also M oder MH) favorisieren.
Was die Aktion betrifft, sollte sie sehr schnell sein, ich bevorzuge hier aber eher eine progressive Spitzenaktion, manchen erscheinen diese Ruten taub, jedem Tierchen seine Freude.
Ne kleine 3000er oder ne 2500er Statio mit ner guten Geflochtenen drauf und chic ist und das ganze kriegst  Du schon um 100€.
Damit kannst Du dann schonJiggewichte ab 5 gr. aufwärts angeln und auch Gummis ab 2-3 inch, aber auch mal Spinner und Wobbler.
Als Stahlvorfach bevorzuge ich Meterware Flexonit und die dazugehörigen Hülsen, zwar ein wenig teurer, aber ich bins zufrieden.
Und wenn Du was über Gummifische erfahren willst dann schau mal auf die Seite von Camotackle oder bei meinem Lieblingsgummilieferanten Koederwahnsinn.de

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hi,
also habe jetzt mal drennan tracer 7 strand in 6 und 9 kg bestellt.

könnte auch ne shimano rarenium 2500 für 100€ haben, bräuchte dann nur noch nen passenden stock. vllt auch noch eine empfehlung von euch?!

jigs sind auch bestellt.

nur hülsen hab ich noch keine.

gufis werde ich heute abend mal bis 14cm bestellen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es mag ja jeder anders drüber denken, aber* ne 16er Whiplash wäre mir auch für die Ködergewichte zu wenig,* aber die Erfahrung wirst Du schon noch machen.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Is dit jetze Dein Ernst oder ist Dir nur die 1 dazwischen gerutscht ???|bigeyes |kopfkrat
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...orange-0-16mm-19-8kg-300m-geflochtene-schnur/

Ick will den TE aber nicht verunsichern, is nur interessehalber meinerseits.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Köpfe: 7g, 10g, 12g, 14g VMC Barbarian in den Größen 2/0 - 4/0

Vorfach: wenn es gezielt auf Zander gehen soll und Hechtgefahr besteht: Flexonit 7x7 0,27mm 6,8kg 30cm

Köder: Kopyto, Easy Shiner

Stinger: ab 15cm, oder vielen Fehlbisse

Stingermaterial: stärkeres günstiges Stahl (~10kg) mit Drilling der Größe 6 oder maximal 4

Quetschhülsenzange mit 5 Druckpunkten


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich habe mit den Berkley-Schnüren und den exorbitanten Angaben zur Tragkraft sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass ich diesem Zauber einfach nicht mehr traue.
Nicht nur, dass es viel Lehrgeld gekostet hat, leider zählen auch ein paar gute Fische dazu, sry.
Und die Angaben zur linearen Tragkraft sind ja wohl auch zu bezweifeln, bei der Knotenfestigkeit verlieren Berkley-Schnüre schon mal bis 4o% der Tragkraft.
Kann ja mit der Blaze vielleicht anders sein, aber warum sollte ich das glauben und ich bin ja auch nicht allein mit dieser Einstellung .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Neenee, Revilo, allet jut !!! #6
Ick angel ja ooch mit der , bei vielen Leuten verhassten, Nanofil und lass mir dit einfach nich ausreden.:q
Nun wieder zum Thema ! #h


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Moin Moin aus HH ,

zum Zandern in HH in Becken , das heist wenig/keine Strömung haben wir eine Faustregel langsames absinken gewicht in länge- 10cm mit 10gr z. B. etwas schneller absinken lassen 2gr+.

Probiere mal den Köder auszuwerfen , Grundkontakt Spannung zum Köder aufnehmen , eine Kurbelumdrehung ca, 70cm, sollte nicht länger als 4sek. und nicht kürzer als 2sek dauern im Absinken .

zum Stinger: ich fische er lieber mit einer Nummer kürzeren Hacken 1/0 2/0 bis 10cm-ab 12cm 2/0-3/0  + ein Stinger , der Zander kann sich so den Köder auch von der Seite leicht einsaugen, aber so wie jeder will und selbst seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat. 

Meine Stinger binde ich mir seit 2 Jahren nur noch mit Authanic wire von ironclaw ( 10,5kg)da dies ohne rumgefummel mit den Quetschhülsen, Zangen ect.pp. von statten geht. auch direkt am Wasser. Zu den Drillingen je weiter du in hinten ansetzt des so kleiner sollte er sein da sich sonst der schaufelschwanz öfters mal selbst hacken kann.

So ich wünsche dir eine Menge "TOCKS"

Gruß


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Bei einer dermaßen straffen Rute muss auch die Schnur einiges abkönnen, insbesondere brauche ich die Reserven für die Schockresistenz, die bei den meisten Geflochtenen das größte Problem darstellen, da hilft auch das kurze Stück FC dann auch nicht mehr viel.
Insofern meine Einlassung dazu, was die Schnur betrifft.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich habe die Berkley Blaze Orange auch mal eine Saison in der Stärke 0,12mm gefischt....

Ich finde die Schnur fällt extrem Dick aus und ist brutal Stark, konnte damit ohne probleme Jighaken (VMC in 3/0 und 4/0) bei nem Hänger aufbiegen!

Eine 0,16er geht auf jedenfall erstmal klar um ein bisschen rum zu probieren aber langfrisstig gesehen würde ich schon eine dünnere Schnur wählen, gerade auch wenn du im Fluß mit etwas leichteren Ködern fischen willst um den Strömungsdruck der bei starker Strömung auf die Schnur wirkt etwas zu reduzieren.

Wenn ich mir nochmal ne Whiplash gönnen würde, würde ich eine 0,10er zum Zander fischen nehmen, die reicht von der Tragkraft auch noch locker aus um nen dicken Zander in starker Strömung Herr zu werden


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Zum Testen würde ich erstmal die Rute nehmen die du eh schon hast, warum mehr Geld ausgeben dass du grad nicht hast um dann evtl. rauszufinden, dass es dir gar kein Spaß macht!

Der Köder und Grundkontakt ist damit halt erst bei höheren Gewichten gegeben, aber mit bissl Gefühl geht das auch. Schnur beobachten hilft auch ungemein, sobald sie durchsackt biste aufm Grund.

Grundsätzlich und wenn du dabei bleibst ist eine zweite Rute fürn See aber unumgänglich.


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



Siever schrieb:


> An den Kiesgruben, also an stehen Gewässern, brauchst du dir meiner Meinung nach vorerst keine schweren Köpfe (14g und mehr) kaufen. Versuche es mit 10 und 12g, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.



ist es fürs gefühl bekommen nicht viel sinnvoller erstmal schwer anzufangen und sich dann runter zu tasten?

wenn man noch nie mit gummis geangelt hat machts doch erst sinn, sauber zu erkennen, wann der köder auf dem boden auftrifft und das geht schwer wesentlich besser....


----------



## Siever (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> ist es fürs gefühl bekommen nicht viel sinnvoller erstmal schwer anzufangen und sich dann runter zu tasten?
> 
> wenn man noch nie mit gummis geangelt hat machts doch erst sinn, sauber zu erkennen, wann der köder auf dem boden auftrifft und das geht schwer wesentlich besser....


Klar, deswegen habe ich ja 10-12g empfohlen. Geht am Stillgewässer noch so gerade eben und reicht, je nach Rute,  fürs herantasten. Noch schwerer geht natürlich immer, aber ich dachte halt, dass er so ein Gefühl entwickeln kann und zudem noch gute Chancen auf Fischkontakt hat...


----------



## dudausg (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

noch einmal vielen vielen dank für die ganze hilfe.
habe jetzt jigheads bei raubfischspezi bestellt, allerdings hat er keine in 12 gramm.

dort ist auch ein zahlreiches angebot an gufis.
hab mir paar der kopytos in 11 bestellt und ne habd voll in 16cm.

hat jemand noch andere vorschläge? dort sind ja so einige hersteller zu finden?

lg


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Für Zander sind die Stinte der Klassiker. Der Shop mit der größten Auswahl ist da wohl MB-fishing, wenn einem allerdings eine geringere Farbauswahl reich, hier gibt es die unschlagbar günstig.

Ansonsten hier in Board mal nach Zandergummi suchen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Mit nen paar Lunker City Shakern und Bass Assassin Walleye und Sea Shads in ein paar Naturtönen und 1-2 Schockfarben machst du erst mal nichts falsch.

Lieblingsköder fischen auch viele, fängt aber auch nicht überall...

Ich fische noch gerne Keitech Fat und Swing Impact, die gibts beim Tommy aber so wie ich sehe nicht...


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Kopytos sind erstmal keine so schlechte Wahl,  die bringen immer wieder mal gute Fische#6

Ich Fische meistens gummis von keitech, daiwa und bass assassin.........


----------



## dudausg (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

guten morgen zusammen,
also folgendes ist jetzt unterweg zu mir

jigheads 
2/0 3/0 4/0 und 5/0 je fünf mal in 7 10 14 18 und 21gramm

flexonit 7x7 in 6,8kg
Drennan 7 Strand in 10,9kg

paar river shad in 12cm
paar jackson in 10 und 12,5
und kopytos kingshad + river in 11 und 16 cm
sollte eig erst mal etwas abdecken.

eine zange habe ich noch gehabt, sogar neu... klauke k3 aderendhülsen zange... sollte eig passen, da sie für mehrere querschnitte ist.

damit starte ich erst mal und schau wie die reaktionen sind. werd mich auf jeden fall melden wie es weiter geht und wie ich mich schlagen werde:m...

was mir nur noch fehlt sind quetschhülsen, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche und natürlich zeit. hab aber ab heute 2 wochen urlaub und da sollte eig zeit genug sein sogar, endlich mal wieder, für einen längeren ansitz auf unsere schnorchler. da ergibt sich dann auch jede menge zeit für paar würfe mit der spinnrute.

bin aber weiterhin für jede korrektur bezüglich gufis dankbar.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Das hört sich schon mal alles sehr gut an!



dudausg schrieb:


> was mir nur noch fehlt sind quetschhülsen, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche




Das kommt immer drauf an wie oft du das Vorfachmaterial durch die Quetschhülse führen willst. Meiner Meinung nach reicht zweifach, also eine normale Schlaufe. Manche machen auch dreimal, muss jeder selbst wissen.
Für das 7x7 Flexonit gibt es von Flexonit auch die passenden Quetschhülsen.

Für das Drennan 7 Strand 10,9kg sollten so um die 1,0mm Quetschhülsen passend sein.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich nehme zum Spinnfischen kein 7x7 Material - ist mir zu Schade. Nehme das 1x7 Dreannan 6,8KG und verwende die günstigen 0,8mm Jenzi Hülsen.... Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



dudausg schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen,
> ...was mir nur noch fehlt sind quetschhülsen


 
 ...und ich "twizzel" alles :q


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Benutze auch die Jenzi Hülsen. Bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt. Ab und an hat eine ne Kante am Hülsenende, aber das fällt gleich auf. Die fliegt dann direkt in den Müll. Aber in der Regel sind das eine auf 2 Päckchen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich verwende 1x7 von Drennan und twizzle - funzt zuverlässig und ist günstig. Da bastle ich mir immer über den Winter einen entsprechenden Vorrat.

7x7 gequetscht setze ich zum Spinnfischen nur bei  Spezialanwendungen mit besonderem Weichheitsanspruch (z. B. C-Rig) ein.


----------



## dudausg (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hallo und frohes neues jahr der gemeinde,
nach meinen ersten drei versuchen, war ich endlich erfolgreich.
ich war immer so 2-3 std unterwegs. das beste gefühl vermittelten mir gummis von ca 12 cm mit einem 3 haken und 18gr. an windstillen bereichen habe ich auch mal mit 14gr versucht, jedoch muss man sich da schon sehr auf die schnur konzentrieren.
Erfolg brach dann ein dunkler jenzi river shad mit roter flosse und 18gr 3/0.
Werde jetzt die woch mein sortiment dann um ein paar river shads in 12cm aufstocken.
zusätzlich werde ich mir ein paar Lieblingsköder dazu holen und testen.
da der river shad ja ein abklatsch vom bass ist, wie ich bemerkt hab, werde ich in zukunft auch welche davon holen. da ich hier aber kein laden hab, der diese im sortiment hat, werde ich warten, bis ich eine größere bestellung zusammen hab und ich paar farben bevorzugen kann. viele shops, bieten ja meistens nur als 10er pack an. 

lg 
dennis


----------



## dudausg (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hallo zusammen...
update...
river shad ist in vier farben und 
und lanker city slt shaker in zwei farben
dazu bestellt.
kann mir einer nen tipp geben bezüglich brauchbarer boxen.
mir ist eig total egal welcher name drauf steht, muss den nicht unbedingt mit bezahlen. war gestern im obi, habe dort aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
ich werde sonntag mal für 3-4 std ans wasser fahren und hoffe, daa es wieder mal klappt.

gruß
dennis


----------



## dudausg (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich noch einmal kurz zu wort melden.
es hat am we wieder geklappt. schöner hecht von über 80cm.
leider hatte ich fluo drauf und nachdem ich die rute auf seite gelegt habe, flinggg und ab.
habe inzwischen auch wieder mal bestellt, gummis, jigs, klemmhülsenzange, hülsen und tönnchen. jetzt wird weiter getetstet, denke aber, dass ich auf den richtigen weg bin.

eine sache hätte ich aber noch, kann mir einer einen kescher empfehlen. marke egal. solide und vernünftige verarbeitung ist wichtig und nicht alt zu teuer, nur weil ein toller name drauf steht.

ach ja, beim thema boxen bin ich auch fündig geworden.
Bauhaus - da werden sie geholfen... jede menge top boxen, sehr guter preis.

gruß


----------



## Kiesbank (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich hab die Obi Boxen.  Wertig verarbeitet,  leicht zu schließen und günstig. Nur halt Orange

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hänger06 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

http://www.angelsport.de/behr-kescher-octaplus_0141195.html

super im Preis 

oder aber 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-Kes...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=151920284820


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Hi, die Behr-Kescher haben leider nur 65cm Bügelweite, wäre mir zum Spinnen zu klein, wird ja dann schon spätestens ab 80cm Fischlänge suboptimal. Gibt für 35€+Porto den DAM Bärenstarken (gleiches System wie der Behr) mit 80cm Bügellänge von nem gewerblichen Händler über Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Der ist mit langem Stiel zwar schwer, aber taugt.

Grüße JK


----------



## dudausg (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hi,
also alles was bei uns im obi ist, war grausam.
im bauhaus hab ich ne box 36x23x5cm (wie die spro box auf ebay) für 6 euronen bekommen. die sind top.




Beim kescher hatte ich mir sowas  vorgestellt 
http://www.angelmarktballheim.de/ke...pf/p-m-kescher-specialist-gummiert-2-30m.html
taugt dieser etwas.
aber in der liga 30-40€ kann man guten gewissens kaufen?

gruß


----------



## dcpolo (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Die Box sieht genauso aus wie die Hornbach Boxen und die sind top für Gummifische.

Guck nur auf den Boden - da muss so n "PP05" Zeichen in so nem Dreieck sein. Das bedeutet, dass die Box aus einem Material ist, welches durch die Gummis nicht angegriffen wird.

Zum Kescher: DAM Hammerkopf - schwer, aber hält was aus.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Hab 5 von den Hornbach Boxen (Caddy L) geholt. Gibt noch den Tray mit den Caddy XL Boxen. Die sind halt richtig groß... fast zu groß!


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



dudausg schrieb:


> Beim kescher hatte ich mir sowas  vorgestellt
> http://www.angelmarktballheim.de/ke...pf/p-m-kescher-specialist-gummiert-2-30m.html
> taugt dieser etwas.
> aber in der liga 30-40€ kann man guten gewissens kaufen?
> ...



Kann man! Den hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare-...603041?hash=item3abb3f7be1:g:rkEAAOSwKIpV-TQm


----------



## dudausg (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

muss mal schauen ob das  zeichen drauf ist, ein anglersymbol ist auf jeden fall drauf obwohl stanley ja eine handwerkermarke ist bzw zubehör und werkzeug herstellt.


----------



## dudausg (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

der shakespear gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab 5 von den Hornbach Boxen (Caddy L) geholt. Gibt noch den Tray mit den Caddy XL Boxen. Die sind halt richtig groß... fast zu groß!




Ich hab den Caddy XL Organizer. 4 große Boxen in einem offenen Tragekoffer. Ist vor allem im Boot super praktisch und aufgeräumt.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Überall wo das PP Zeichen drauf ist kannste Gummiköder rein packen. 


PolyPropylen :https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypropylen


Die sind Weichmacherresistent.


----------



## dudausg (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hallo
habe inzwischen mal nachgeschaut, boxen sind für gummiköder zu verwenden.

wollte mich auch noch mal kurz für die ganzen antworten und für die nette hilfe hier bedanken. der ersten schritte sind getan, fische hingen ane schnur... so kann es weiter gehen.
werde dieses we wieder eine runde starten und hoffen, dass es wieder mal erfolgreich verläuft.

ich durchsuche gerade das board, nach einem passenden rhein thema... ich wohne ja in heinsberg und habe dort auch genug fläche die ich eig befsichen kann. 
da ich aber in neuss-norf arbeit und den rhein direkt vor den füßen habe, bietet es sich auf jeden fall an, auch hier mal ab und an paar würfe zu starten.
werde mich mal was durchlesen und schauen ob ich paar starthilfen finde.

gruß
dennis


----------



## JB_1985 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Ich hätte auch 2 Fragen. 

1.Ich fische seit ca. nem halben Jahr. Habs oft auf Hecht versucht. Konnte mir der faulenzer Methode nur kleine untermaßige Hechte fangen. 

Meine beiden Maßigen bissen auf einen Gummifisch den ich einfach nur absinken hab lassen und ihn dann ohne Pausen langsam eingekurbelt hab. 

Beissen Hechte (ausser im Winter) besser auf Gummifische die einfach eingekurbelt werden?

2.Ich habs in letzter Zeit öfter mal in Bereichen versucht wo mehr Strömung herrscht. Wie führt man die Gufis richtig? Soll der Bleikopf so schwer sein, dass der Gufi wie im Stillwasser am Grund liegen bleibt, und ich dann faulenze oder ihn durchkurbel? Oder geht sowas gar net und man wählt das Blei so schwer das es am Boden aufschlägt und der Gufi an gespannter Schnur immer wieder von der Strömung mitgerissen wird?


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch 2 Fragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei winterlichen Temperaturen würde ich eher strömungsberuhigte Bereiche aufsuchen, ruhige tiefe Buhnen, Häfen, wenn erlaubt, der Hecht ist da wo sein Futter sich tummelt. Ist bei sommerlichen Temperaturen natürlich dann wieder ganz anders.
Das Bleigewicht sollte je nach Methode so angepasstsein, dass Du a) guten Kontakt zu Köder hast, b) den Tock beim Aufschlagen auf den Grund spürst c) der Köder auch mal ruhig verweilen kann, ansonsten so schwer wie nötig und so leichtwie möglich, wobei ein drastisches Überbleien auch fängig ist, da heißt es probieren, probieren ... 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## JB_1985 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten .

Das mit der Strömung war nicht auf den Winter bezogen, hab das im Oktober versucht und war total überfordert mit der Führung. Hier gibts leider keine Buhnen aber dafür hab ich ne Staumauer vor der ich es versuchen will.

Also Bleikopf so schwer das ich auf den Grund komme und er auch mal liegen bleiben kann. Kurbelt man dann 2- 3 Mal und lässt ihn wieder absinken bis er liegen bleibt? Oder wird nach Bodenkontakt "eingeleiert"? 

Bei mir war das Problem das ich Grundkontakt hatte nur liegen bleiben wollte der Köder nicht. Mit 14 g hatte ich gar keinen Kontakt, mit 21 g bin ich auf den Grund gekommen jedoch wurde er immer wieder mitgerissen von der Strömung. 
Einen schwereren Kopf hatte ich leider nicht . Muss der Kopf so schwer sein, dass er am Grund liegen bleibt und nicht mitgerissen wird?


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Was für ein Gewässer beangelst Du denn ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## JB_1985 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Die Isar. 

Ich kann 3 Staustufen befischen. Am Anfang ist immer ein Flusslauf dieser mündet in einem Stausee. Man kann direkt ans Wehr nur an einer Staustufe. 

Ich habs mit Gummifisch in der Strömung unterhalb vom Wehr versucht, da wo es langsamer wird nach dem Wehrschuss. 

Zielfisch ist der Hecht, es gibt zwar Zander aber nicht soviele. Die werden zwar ab und zu gefangen aber ich wag mich da erst später gezielt dran. Ist ein schwieriges Gewässer, wenig Struktur, einfach begradigt worden der schöne Fluss=( dazu kommen viele Vereinsmitglieder. Die wenigen guten Stellen sind sehr überfischt. Darum wollt ich mein Glück nächstes jahr an einer Stelle versuchen, wo nicht alle paar Meter einer angelt und das ist im Flusslauf bei uns so.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Uups, da bin ich raus, ich kenne zwar die Isar vom Ansehen aber noch nie da geangelt. So reissende Flüsse haben wir hier nicht |bigeyes, aber mit dem Faulenzen im klassischen Sinne kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es funktiniert.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## JB_1985 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

So reissend ist die auch net. Ändert sich je nach dem wie EON die Wehre fährt.=)


----------



## PAFischer (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Isar bei Landshut?

Falls ja gibt es an dem Stausee bei Auloh eine Insel. Man kann vom Ufer bis an den Rand der Insel werfen, der Vorteil hier ist stehendes Wasser. Evtl auch an der von der Strömung abgewandten Spitze versuchen, da kann der Hecht im stehenden Wasser an der Strömungskante lauern. je nach Jigkopf und Wurffähigkeiten kommt man da hin. 

Bin schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Landshut, aber die Stelle war früher recht fängig.


----------



## dudausg (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

War gestern wieder mal am Wasser, diesmal gab es leider kein Fisch, dafür aber weitere Erkenntnisse.
  Habe letzte Woche bei und in Baesweiler mal einen bekannten Shop angesteuert.
  Gesucht-gefunden... Lunker City Salt Shaker. Im Vorfeld natürlich im Netz geschaut, welche Farben es so gibt. Dort habe ich festgestellt, dass eig ausschließlich nur größere VPE angeboten werden, was mir zum testen zu teuer ist. 
  In Baesweiler wurde ich fündig, jedoch hat er nur die 11cm Variante im Laden. 
  Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich die 16er auch einzeln zu kaufen bekomme?
  Also die Jenzi River Shad sind echt Top, solang man nur die kauft, die keinen angeschweißten Schwanz haben. Der fällt nämlich ziemlich schnell ab, aber ansonsten schöner Gummi.
  Als nächster Fav kommt bei mir der Relay King Shad, schöner Gummi, gibt gute Rückmeldung und preislich auch gut.
  Meine Nummer eins ist aber, den eben schön erwähnten, LC Salt Shaker. Echt geiler Gummi, versuche Ihn jetzt nur noch in 16cm zu bekommen.

  Inzwischen habe ich mir auch Hülsen und Zange besorgt, die 0,8mm passen hervorragend bei den gekauften Flexonit und Drennan 7Strand. Als Zange habe ich mir die Jenzi für nen 10ner dazu gekauft.

  Zur gekauften Rute, wie schon gesagt, echt ein Brett. Im Sommer gibt es eine neue. Da muss ich noch mal auf eure Erfahrung zurück greifen. Die Daiwa läd sich bei den 11-12cm Gummis (Jig meißt 14-18gr) kaum auf. Gesucht wird dann auf jeden Fall etwas, dass sich auch bei kleinerem Gewicht gut auflädt, womit dann auch weite Würfe drin sind und bei der es eine gute Rückmeldung gibt. Länge sollte bis max 240cm gehen und ein Korkgriff wäre schön. Grenze ist 150€. Habe sie sufu schon benutzt und was Passendes von Shimano gefunden, mein Yasei heißt die. Aber wie immer, will man natürlich, das Beste aus seinem angelegten Betrag heraus holen. Ich weiß natürlich auch, dass 150€ Investition, kompromissbehaftet sind. Ich weiß zudem auch, dass alles schon tausendmal gefragt wurde. Nur es gibt ja auch immer wieder neue Ruten. Ach ja und bei meinem Dealer, war nicht passendes für mich bei. 
   Das schönste am we war aber,  dass mein 5 Jähriger Sohn mit war, und dieses Mal, mit eigener Rute, Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es schon so super klappt. Er hat echt schon satte und platzierte Würfe gemeistert. Echt zum verlieben.


besten Gruß


----------



## Kiesbank (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Die Isar.
> 
> Ich kann 3 Staustufen befischen. Am Anfang ist immer ein Flusslauf dieser mündet in einem Stausee. Man kann direkt ans Wehr nur an einer Staustufe.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Beangelst du Landshut oder Dingolfing?  Nach deiner Aussage mit Zugänglichkeit wehre nehm ich an Landshut. 

Falls doch Dgf könnten wir mal gemeinsam los ziehen?  Hab leider auch noch nicht soviel Erfolg mit den Räubern,  aber hält mich nicht ab es wieder und wieder zu probieren [emoji2] 

Bin auch bj 85


----------



## dudausg (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

so,
hab die letzten zwei tage fleißig gelesen.
so wie ich es jetzt gelesen hab, ist es sehr schwer eine rute für gummis von 11-16 cm zu finden die mit einem jig bis 21gr bestückt werden. für meine hauptsächliche angelei (überwiegend hecht und barschbestand, kiesgruben bis 9meter) mit 11er gummis bin ich zu folgendem ergebnis gekommen:

Shimano Vengeance Shad 2,4m 20-50gr Wg

eher aber

SG Bushwhacker 2,43 15-40gr Wg.

vllt werde ich mir aber auch beide gönnen. wenn es beide werden, dann hole ich jedoch die shimano in 2,1m für meinen kleinen spross.

die sg , würde ich dann gerne mit einer shimano rarenium 2500fa bestücken. diese könnte ich für rund 75€ von einem kumpel bekommen, wie neu.
wenn aber jemand in der preisklasse etwas anderes zum vorscjlag bringen kann, hör ich es mir gerne an.

was haltet ihr davon?
man ließt ja über beides sehr viel positives. klar weiß ich auch, dass es beides kompromissbehaftete ruten sind.

kann mir jemand für meine  sohn evtl auch eine schöne 2500er vorschlagen. so in der preisklasse wie die shimano rute?

lg
dennis


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Was willst du mit der Bushi denn an Gewichten fischen? Denn 21Gr + 4-5" Köder sind mir persönlich zuviel für das ausgesuchte Modell. Dann müsstest du ne WG Klasse höher gehen.


----------



## dudausg (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

eig gehe ich mom max bis 18gr. ich wechsel von 10,14 und 18gramm. damit hab ich ein ganz rutes gefühl bei uns am see. wobei ich natürlcih aich nicht erfahrung habe, ich taste mich halt langsam ran. mom fisch ich meißt die 18gr, da ich mit meinem brett erst vernünftig etwas merke ohne totoal konzentriert auf die schnur zu achten.
wie gesagt, das bis zu einem so hohen gewicht abzudecken wird nicht passen, den zahn habe ich mir bereits selber gezogen.
also sollte es in richtung 4" gufis mit max 18gr gehen. lieber halt auch leichter, nur sollte da dann auch eine rückmeldung kommen.

mom hab ich eine penn sargus 4000 im einsatz. kann einer sagen ob es ein unterschied macht wenn ich diese mit einer red arc austausche. habe darüber auch sehr viel positives gelesen.


----------



## dudausg (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

bevor ich es vergess...

ein kumpel hat mir auch noch eine berkley skeletor pro spin 2,7m enpfohlen mit einem wg bis 70 gramm, die soll wohl auch kleine gummis gut können.
hatte beim durchlesen, diese auch zwei mal gesehen, jedoch wurde nicht so ganz auf diese rute eingegangen...
ist diese rute in der etwas höheren preisklasse was für mein zweck?
diese rute gibt es auch mit wg bis 40gr. reicht diese aus oder rechnet sich der mehrwert nicht?!

lg


----------



## dudausg (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

hab mich am we weiterhin mit dem thema "neue rute" beschäftigt.

es wird wohl eine sg bushwhacker. der preis ist da echt klasse.

leider sind viele angebote der 2,58m 20-60gr vergriffen.
hab da etwas ganz interessantes über den abschluss eines jahres-abos gefunden. da gibt es die bushwhacker in 2,43m wg 20-60 für 79€ inkl 6 ausgaben einer raubfisch zeitschrift.

jetzt ist halt die frage. hat jemand hier erfahrung mit o.g. modell und gufis? wie erwähnt, ist an meinen gewässern hauptsächlich mit hecht und barsch zu rechnen, alles stille kieslöcher. gefischt werden ausschließlich gufis von 11-15cm, meißt salt shaker. zudem fische ich bleie von 10-18gr, evtl mal nen 21gr. 
vllt findet sich ja jemand der die rute so schon gefischt hat.
oder sollte man zum hechtangeln doch lieber auf die 2,58 zurück greifen?

hier im gebrauchtmarkt wird die rute ja auch angeboten, weiß einer warum ich da auf anzeigen nicht antworten kann?

lg
dennis


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*



dudausg schrieb:


> hier im gebrauchtmarkt wird die rute ja auch angeboten, weiß einer warum ich da auf anzeigen nicht antworten kann?




Du musst dem Verkäufer eine private Nachricht schicken.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Korrekt - sonst artet das wieder in Preisdiskussionen aus usw... daher alles per PN mit dem VK klären


----------



## dudausg (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

ahh ok, man lernt zum glück nie aus|supergri.


----------



## dudausg (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

Hallo,
Bitte nochmal um Hilfe.
Also habe für meinen Sohn nun eine bushwhacker in 2,13 und 10-30gr wg.
Nun fehlt noch die passende Rolle. Hab so an einer bis 50€ gedacht. Sollte doch was schönes zu finden sein. 
Wenn einer einen tollen Vorschlag hat Angebot oder so. 
Lg


----------



## Hardy48 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

als Ergänzung stelle ich hier noch die VMC-Tabelle und andere mit den Längengrößen rein. http://www.simfisch.de/jigkopf-groessen-tabelle/


----------



## dudausg (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundlagen Gummifisch*

morgen,

also hab gestern auch mal was im gebrauchtmarkt-sektor herum gesucht... folgende modelle finde ich interessant, da diese hier auch schon ab und an angesprochen wurden

Penn Sargus 2000 oder 3000
Shimano Exage 3000 SFD
Shimano nexave 2500 FC
Shimano Aernos 3000SFA

vllt hat ja jemand einen tipp welche rolle was taugt für die bushi in 2,13.
oder vllt sogar sagt, dass alle vier nichts taugen.

lg dennis


----------

